# Accucraft Ruby mod questions



## blakesteam1 (Jan 2, 2012)

newcomer here, happy new year! I just got an Accucraft Ruby for Christmas, i have a couple questions about modifications, i want to convert it to a 2-4-0, but i need advice about a pilot deck, would the pilot deck from the accucraft 2-4-4 forney fit on the ruby? does anybody make them? how hard is it to scratch build one? I also want to convert it to a tender engine, can a water tank be added to the tender for more water supply? maybe another gas tank?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome, and Happy New Year to you! 

Take a look at Vance Bass' "Things to do with a Ruby" page(s). They should give you lots of ideas. http://www.nmia.com/~vrbass/steam/ruby/rubythings.htm 
[or www dot nmia.com/~vrbass/steam/ruby/rubythings.htm if the link doesn't work.]


----------



## blakesteam1 (Jan 2, 2012)

thanks! there is no diagram about how to make a pilot deck, i've been on that website before. i need to know how to scratchbuild one, like step by step, i see many photos but i do not know where to begin. thanks anyway!


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Blake,
welcome to MLS!
I scratch-built a Ruby pilot deck out of brass:










More info: Scot's Ruby Bash


the top is a flat sheet of brass, I used a template and cut it out with a jewelers saw, then neatened it up with small files..
and the sides are thin brass stock that I soldered to the upper deck..
I had virtually no metal working experience when I made it, but it wasnt too hard to make!
if I can do it, anyone can! 

I didnt record on the webpage where I found the template..
(was it a Vance Bass template perhaps? or maybe from Kevin? anyone remember?)
It was probably discussed on my "builders log" thread here on MLS..
but unfortunately that thread was on the "old" MLS and it no longer exists..
but im sure I must still have the drawing..somewhere..I will dig through archived CD's at work tomorrow
morning and post the drawing when I find it..

Vance Bass no longer makes the wood "cow catcher" kit that I used, but a similar version can be found here:

Bronson-Tate Architectural Models 

I will look for that pilot template tomorrow! hopefully I still have it somewhere..

it should be in the folder where I kept all the photos and such for the project..
or someone else might have it too..Im pretty sure I didnt design the deck template myself,
I think it was something that was offered to me here on MLS, and perhaps used by others for "Steamclass 2004"

Scot


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

By the way, the "Prototype archive" for "Steamclass 2004" is still online!
Tom Farin put this together as a guide to lots of prototype loco designs that the Ruby could be bashed into..
thanks Tom!

SteamClass 2004 Archive 

Links to photos are on the left of the page, Alco, Baldwin, Davenport, etc..

Scot


----------



## blakesteam1 (Jan 2, 2012)

thanks, a template would really help, i have some sheet brass lying around somewhere, your inspection ruby looks nice! when i get some more money, i am ordering an 1890s Baldwin cab kit and the large ruby pilot kit from Bronson Tate consulting


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

a template would really help 
Blake (?), 

You don't need to make the pilot deck curved like Scott's. Many locos had a straight piece over the frames sticking out forward, and then the pilot beam was bolted to it. 

Make yourself a template using cardboard. That will allow you to make it curved if you wish, or straight, and you can try again if it doesn't work first time. If you want that curve, then take something curved, lay it on the cardboard on one side and draw the curve, then flip it over and draw it on the other side. It will be about the same thickness as the brass, so you can make a complete "mock-up" before touching the metal.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome, newcomer, 

Some good sources of the tools and materials for your project-- 

Micro-Mark 
Cole's Power Models 
Small Shapes Company 
McMaster-Carr 
Tower Hobbies 

I use all of them,and they all have online sites--worth looking at even if you are not ready to buy. 

Let us see your progress. 

Larry


----------



## blakesteam1 (Jan 2, 2012)

not a bad idea! I think the Accucraft Mimi had a straight pilot, not sure what i want, a straight pilot looks plain, a curved pilot is more decorative, not sure.


----------



## blakesteam1 (Jan 2, 2012)

right now the ruby is stock, i want to convert it to a 2-4-0 first then make changes to the locomotive, like a wooden cab, cowcatcher, some little details and then the tender.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Blake, im sorry, but I cant find the template I used!
im honestly surprised..I was sure I would have it..
I have digital copies of everything going back 10 years..(or so I thought)..

But! I remember now what I used for the template!
it was based on Fletch's masterclass 2002 Mason Bogie drawing!


Click here:

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/st...ss-2002/MC02-Chp02/MC02-Chp02-Draw/ch2pdf.zipPart of Steve's masterclass archive


(thanks Steve!)

1. Then click on the 3rd one down: MC02-Chp02
2. Then click on MC02-Chp02-Draw
3. Then click on ch2pdf.zip


That will open a zip file.. 

Then the pilot deck drawing is the 3rd one, ch2-PFD3.pdf

I tweaked the drawing to fit the ruby..stretched and skewed it a bit..

If you want to go that route, I could simply measure my ruby and whip up a new template in photoshop for you..
wouldnt be difficult at all..
Or if you have the ability to handle that yourself (or if you want to go with one of the other suggestions/ideas offered here)
thats fine too..

Scot


----------



## blakesteam1 (Jan 2, 2012)

thanks, it would be really helpful if you Photoshop a new template for the ruby, i decided i want it to be curved. did you attach your pilot the the frame with 2 screws (where the stock pilot beam was mounted)


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Blake, I will work something up for you over the next few days!  
Scot


----------



## blakesteam1 (Jan 2, 2012)

thanks Scot, i appreciate it!


----------



## Charles M (Jan 2, 2008)

Blake, 
welcome to the forum , you will find lots of great advice and friendly help when you need it. 

It looks like great minds work in the same direction. I used the Mason Bogie pilot deck as a pattern for my Mimi model too. I copied the plan and then reworked it to fit the space behind the pilot beam . I fastend it down onto the original deck using the original holes with longer screws. I fitted an Accucraft Brass wood pilot and reused the coupler pocket in the opening. My pilot deck and Scotty's look just the same . 

The removed steps went onto the rear of the tender to add some detail to it. The tender has added toolboxes and a working water fill hatch added , plus a coal board at the back of the bunker. The battery for the R/C system hides up under a large coal load . The coal board finishes the tender appearance off nicely. I also added an airpump on the right running board just below the steam dome to make mine a little different than everyone else's. 

Charles M SA # 74


----------



## willp (Feb 17, 2008)

Blake,

If you are planning to attend the Diamondhead gathering, I will bring a template for a pilot plate for the Ruby and some other ideas.

If you aren't coming we can exchange these via e-mail after DH: will davis [email protected]


----------



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a CAD drawing of the one I used on my Ruby 2-4-0. Just print it out at 100%, stick it down to some brass or wood, and cut away.


----------



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a CAD drawing of the one I used on my Ruby 2-4-0. Just print it out at 100%, stick it down to some brass or wood, and cut away. 

http://vrbass.swcp.com/steam/ruby/Ruby Pilot Deck.pdf


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok, here is what I came up with..



a few things I should have mentioned in the video, but didnt:
the top deck is scratch-built from a sheet of 1mm thick brass..
I adapted the template from Fletch's Mason Bogie pilot drawing..
(link to Fletch's drawing discussed in a previous post in this thread)
its skewed and stretched a bit..
I then used double-sided tape to tape the paper template to the brass,
then cut through the paper and brass with a jewelers saw..
then neatened it up with small files..
the sides of the pilot deck are strips of 1/4" wide by 1/64" thick brass strip,
soldered to the underside of the deck..(you can see some of the solder blobs in the
video!  soldering isnt my strong-suit.. in fact, I think this pilot deck is the first thing
I ever scratch-built from metal..)
The wooden "cowcatcher" is a Vance Bass kit..no longer made, but Bronson Tate now offers similar pilots:
Bronson Tate

Here is the new drawing:

Scots Ruby Pilot drawing

this isnt the exact one I used for my Ruby.. I couldnt find that one..
this is a new one I just made, but all the dimensions are the same as mine..
depending on the exact wood "cowcatcher" used, the dimensions of the front details will probable need to be tweaked..
the drawing should print correct size at 100%..

Scot


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

a note on the drawing.. 
if you just click on the link "Scots Ruby Pilot drawing" the drawing will open in a 
browser window..then if you try to print from there, it probably will *not* print full size.. 
I tried it just now, and it printed too small.. 

instead, right-click on the link, choose "save target as", and save the drawing to your computer.. 
then open it as an image..(same as you would with any photo).. 
then try printing from there..that should work better.. 

Scot


----------



## blakesteam1 (Jan 2, 2012)

its been a while now and I found my sheet of brass. Its 032 x 4 x 10" brass sheet, will that work for a pilot? What would be better bolting it to the front of the frame or just screwing it where the pilot beam is mounted? Also, what would be a good pilot wheel?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The .032" brass should be fine for a pilot deck. You're going to want to bolt it somehow to the frame for added strength. When I did mine, I attached it to the frame with the bolt that held the original pilot beam in place. 










The frame extensions are the vertical pieces held in place by the two black bolts. I can't remember if it was just the forward one that was stock and I drilled the second one, or if both were there originally. The rest of the pilot extension was bolted/soldered to these pieces. 

*Here's a link* to a page showing how I did the pilot and pilot truck on my 2-4-2 Ruby conversion. 

For the wheels, you may try Bachmann's small-diameter wheels (the 24.5mm ones). Also look at Sierra Valley to see what the smallest wheels they make might be. I don't remember who made the ones I used, but they were no longer being made when I bought them, so that's not gonna help you much either. 

Later, 

K


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I took the easy way out and made mine out of a wood kit. Fast and bolted right to the front frame after removing the front wood buffer. Later RJD


----------



## blakesteam1 (Jan 2, 2012)

i finished my pilot today with some help from my dad, i took some photos, tell me what you think. didn't take me very long I still need to file a little more but it looks pretty good!


----------



## blakesteam1 (Jan 2, 2012)

Now I didn't want my pilot to be mounted as high as scotts so I looked at the mason bogie pilot and the template Scott made and put them together. I still need to make the bottom pieces. thanks Scott for the template , it was easier to make then I expected.


----------

